# WIN Fantastic Things!



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

*Hey Hey Hey RFUK!*



Thanks to our friends at Exotics and Tropics and their very generous sponsorship we are able to run another competition for you lucky lucky people giving as many people as possible the chance to win some reptile related goodies!


Exotics and Tropics stock a huge variety of products to cater for every reptile, amphibian, invert or any other exotic pet, catering for all levels of keepers.

They hold hundreds of carefully selected products, designed to cover all aspects of keeping an exotic or tropical animal and they only show what's currently in stock to allow you a greater shopping experience. Please visit their website and support UK businesses

They have very kindly offered the following amazing prizes!


1st Prize = £30 worth of goods from  Exotics and Tropics

2nd Prize = £20 worth of goods from  Exotics and Tropics

3rd Prize = £10 worth of goods from  Exotics and Tropics





 Exotics and Tropics have even offered to cover the postage costs of your prizes!!





*So what do you have to do to win yourself an early Christmas Present?

Well, This will be a caption competition with a twist!

We will provide the caption - you have to provide the photo!

*


Simply come up with the best photo to fit the following caption...



*"Hehehe..they'll never find me here!"*


*
The competition will be open for a month so get those photography skills going and post away. After the closing date (11.59pm 12th November 2013) The entries will be judged by the moderators and the sponsor and the three winners will be announced shortly after the closing date!*​

*GOOD LUCK!​*


One entry per post but you can enter as many times as you like!
All photo's MUST contain an exotic pet (or in view of the caption at least part of, or evidence of, one!)
All photo's must be your own.​


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

Good Luck Everyone looking forward to seeing those photos!


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Go on then, I'll get the ball rolling


----------



## Guy_Brooks (Apr 10, 2010)

P.S the rat is hiding not the snake :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## FLINTUS (Feb 12, 2012)

I've got a good pic of a radiated tortoise in Mauritius, but I can't put it up as photobucket is playing up with IMG code. Can the mods put it up for me if I email one please?


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Do stop showing off! :whistling2:


----------



## FLINTUS (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Se7enS1ns (Mar 11, 2012)

Ambushed!


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SilverWings (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

Kimora said:


> [URL=http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w500/Kimora-Ashara/547528_173804239489013_528450008_n.jpg]image[/URL]


that is one crazy cat!


----------



## SilverWings (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

exoticsandtropics said:


> that is one crazy cat!


:lol2:

That poor bike takes a beaten from her, if shes not on it, about to ambush it or being rubbed against...shes under it, kicking up a storm like a true drama queen


----------



## stephen76 (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Dragonoak (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

You cant see me:lol2:


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## ThePossum (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## ScottyT (Aug 31, 2012)

Been to the safari park today, see if you can see this one


----------



## ScottyT (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## ScottyT (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## ScottyT (Aug 31, 2012)

My favourite leopard gecko in her usual hiding place


----------



## ScottyT (Aug 31, 2012)

Good old natural camouflage


----------



## ScottyT (Aug 31, 2012)

May be a little blury, but this exotic little meerkat was too cute to miss :lol2:


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Repsol (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Bloorbabe (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Carmil07 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Carmil07 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Carmil07 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Bloorbabe (Oct 19, 2013)

http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee494/Bloorbabe/Hector Hermann/2013-10-21124236.jpg


----------



## Bloorbabe (Oct 19, 2013)

*will this one work!!!!*


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

*Blending In: LEVEL = BOSS*
​


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

chance said:


> *blending in: Level = boss*​
> 
> 
> [url="http://i1310.photobucket.com/albums/s659/robbo8916/2013-06-29-180856_17_zpsc7e4daf9.jpg"]image[/url]


awesome pic


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

SK Reptiles said:


> awesome pic


Hehe cheers. :no1:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## ThePossum (Oct 17, 2013)

Snapped this wee bigger a few years ago.










Sent from a potato.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

loving some of the pics so far


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

*Hehehe..they'll never find me here!*


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

**
*Hehehe..they'll never find me here!*


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

*Hehehe..they'll never find me here!*


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## ConnorMcC (Apr 12, 2013)

Bad quality but....


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Perfect camouflage! ...almost :whistling2:


----------



## teres (Aug 8, 2010)

*savvy monitor*

:blush:


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

*Hehehe..they'll never find me here!*




*Here I am!*




Bret.


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

*Camouflage activated!*



Bret.


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

:flrt:


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

spot me if you can...


----------



## ThePossum (Oct 17, 2013)

Sent from a potato.


----------



## Naysu (Nov 3, 2013)

*Hello everyone*

Hey everyone, Ive been following this forum for a while and this is my first ever post 
I love the pics so far! 
hope my lizard counts as exotic 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
"hehehe, they'll never find me here...."

Hoping to become a regular member on here!


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Naysu said:


> Hey everyone, Ive been following this forum for a while and this is my first ever post
> I love the pics so far!
> hope my lizard counts as exotic
> 
> ...


 What species is that? I'm guessing a Viviparous lizard (_Zootoca vivipara)_


----------



## Naysu (Nov 3, 2013)

That guy said:


> What species is that? I'm guessing a Viviparous lizard (_Zootoca vivipara)_


yep, good guess


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Naysu said:


> yep, good guess


What are they like to keep? Must admit always wanted one of them. I imagine it takes some time to settle down like my slow worm did?


----------



## Naysu (Nov 3, 2013)

That guy said:


> What are they like to keep? Must admit always wanted one of them. I imagine it takes some time to settle down like my slow worm did?


I love them to bits, very active and very curious. had them from babies since august, so a few month old now and very used to me.
they are VERY fast, (they will also jump with no fear or heights so keep an eye on them when holding) so taming them slowly was the trick for me. I never grabbed them, only allowed them to walk onto me at their own free will. weirdly, 1 female in particular loves to be taken out of the tank and will fall asleep in my hand for about 20 mins :lol2: she is very calm, never bolts, and tamed up in just a week.
as for the other 2, they rarely go near me, but slowly they are getting used to me not being a threat. (they will let me put my hand near them, but move when i touch them)
I just think its funny that they have such opposite personalities.  If your going to keep them I'd reccomend giving them as much floor space to run around on as possible, and plenty to climb on. Mine love to sleep in curled up dry leaves.


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Naysu said:


> I love them to bits, very active and very curious. had them from babies since august, so a few month old now and very used to me.
> they are VERY fast, (they will also jump with no fear or heights so keep an eye on them when holding) so taming them slowly was the trick for me. I never grabbed them, only allowed them to walk onto me at their own free will. weirdly, 1 female in particular loves to be taken out of the tank and will fall asleep in my hand for about 20 mins :lol2: she is very calm, never bolts, and tamed up in just a week.
> as for the other 2, they rarely go near me, but slowly they are getting used to me not being a threat. (they will let me put my hand near them, but move when i touch them)
> I just think its funny that they have such opposite personalities.  If your going to keep them I'd reccomend giving them as much floor space to run around on as possible, and plenty to climb on. Mine love to sleep in curled up dry leaves.


What are they like with water? I have heard they are good swimmers and sometimes dive for food. Would a 5% UV light be good enough? And what basking spot temp do they need? Where would I be likely to find them too? I don’t think there are any breeders which is a shame


----------



## Naysu (Nov 3, 2013)

That guy said:


> What are they like with water? I have heard they are good swimmers and sometimes dive for food. Would a 5% UV light be good enough? And what basking spot temp do they need? Where would I be likely to find them too? I don’t think there are any breeders which is a shame


they are good swimmers, though I've never heard of them dive hunting. Mine like to run over the water bowl for apparently no reason haha. Basking temp is between 28 and 32'c I have the lights timed to go off for little half hour sections to allow cooldown, and to simulate cloudy/sunny weather they're used to. I found mine on a very cold beach in the north east by the sea. They were from a large generation that lived almost completely in sand. (in the sand dunes just off from the main footpath to the sea, only come out in sunlight) 
i have the tank with 1/4 sand for digging, the rest is small gravel along with grass, leaves bark and wooden logs.

oh by the way, 5% UV, sort of depends on size of bulb and proximity with the basking area. I'm not 100% on my own lights percentage but ill check when I'm back home. (away arm)


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

we are nearly there guys only 1 more full day to post your entries. some great ones already


----------



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

Hehehehe they will never find me here.


----------



## Piranha72 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hehehe...They'll never find me here!


----------



## Piranha72 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hehehe...They'll never find me here!


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Hehehe...They'll never find me here


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

"Hehehe...they'll never find me here"








My cat Derek's best Buddha impression...


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

GoodbyeCourage said:


> "Hehehe...they'll never find me here"
> image
> My cat Derek's best Buddha impression...


This should win. Great photo.


----------



## Guy_Brooks (Apr 10, 2010)

Any winners yet? Haha


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Closed for Judging.

Good luck and whilst your waiting for the judges to decide, why not visit our sponsor and see what goodies you could treat yourself and your scaley friends to this Christmas!


Exotics and Tropics stock a huge variety of products to cater for every reptile, amphibian, invert or any other exotic pet, catering for all levels of keepers.

They hold hundreds of carefully selected products, designed to cover all aspects of keeping an exotic or tropical animal and they only show what's currently in stock to allow you a greater shopping experience. Please visit their website and support UK businesses


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you for your patience guys!

There were so any great entries to this competition, it took us a while to agree on the winners. As is was, we needed a short list and a re-vote amongst the judging team!

Anyway - the scores have been counted, checked and verified and the results of the competition, in reverse order are:



Taking 3rd Prize and £10 worth of goods from  Exotics and Tropics

*That Guy* with his hidden toad...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/11604786-post64.html




Taking 2nd Prize = £20 worth of goods from  Exotics and Tropics

*Guy_Brooks* with his hiding rat...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...998143-win-fantastic-things.html#post11569812




And finally, taking the number one spot, 1st Prize = £30 worth of goods from  Exotics and Tropics

*Mbar* and his 'gotta do a double take - isn't that a woodlouse..OH - there it is! photo! 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...8143-win-fantastic-things-3.html#post11581777



:no1::no1::no1:*Congratulations to all the winners*:no1::no1::no1:


*Sorry to all those that didn't win, there really were some great entries. Look out for more competitions to come. In the mean time, why not visit our sponsors site and check out the awesome deals available! *


Exotics and Tropics stock a huge variety of products to cater for every reptile, amphibian, invert or any other exotic pet, catering for all levels of keepers.

They hold hundreds of carefully selected products, designed to cover all aspects of keeping an exotic or tropical animal and they only show what's currently in stock to allow you a greater shopping experience. Please visit their website and support UK businesses


----------

